# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal Bayuadhi737

## Bayuadhi737

Salam kenal kembali buat semuanya....
Sudah cukup lama saya tidak meng-akses web Kois ini, dikarenakan kesibukan dan kesempatan juga sedikit jenuh dengan kesenangan memelihara ikan koi ini. Ditambah akhir tahun 2013 semua ikan, cuman 8 ekor ukuran 50cm - 60 cm mati semua.
Dengan inisiatif dan dukungan istri untuk membuat kolam di rumah baru, mulailah saya kembali untuk  aktif dengan hobby ini.

Mohon berkenan untuk memberikan masukan dan nasehat atau menjawab pertanyaan dari saya.
Salam dan terima kasih.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Dimulai di bulan April 2014 ini, lahan di belakang rumah dengan ukuran 3m x 5m yang akan menjadi lokasi kolam.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Setelah sedikit banyak mengumpulkan data sebelumnya dan bantuan informasi dari beberapa teman dan suhu yang memang berkecimpung dengan pembuatan kolam koi, akhirnya saya memberanikan diri untuk mengerjakan sendiri pembuatan kolam ini dengan tukang biasa.
Terima kasih Om Asfenv atas sharing ilmunya.

Rencana kolam dengan ukuran panjang x lebar x dalam adalah 5m x 3m x 2 m termasuk filter dengan ukuran 5m x 0.8m x 1.5m dengan 6 chamber.
Dimulailah pengalian kolam ini pada April 2014.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gto919

Salam kenal oom.... lokasi yang ciamiik buat kolam koi.... apalagi men.keu. sudah mendukung... 
Sudah jadi kolam nya saat ini..? Semoga indah dan menawan...

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Membutuhkan waktu 5 hari untuk menyelesaikan galian ini dan kemudian dilakukan pembataan buat dinding dan alas sebelum di cor.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Dimulai pemasangan besi dan papan buat cor.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Kolam sederhana dimana pengetahuan saya masih belum mampu untuk merancang dengan sempurna. saya memakai 2 bottom drain dengan ukuran 4" menuju ke Chamber 1, dan hanya beberapa pipa 3/4" untuk aerator.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Surface skimer dan over flow mengunakan pipa 2"
[IMG][/IMG]
Proses pengeringan Cor dan acian.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Pemandanga dari dalam rumah.[IMG][/IMG]
Mengunakan Flexi Coat buat lapisan luar.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Salam kenal Om GTO919, kolam sudah jadi saat ini... tetapi masih dalam masa uji coba sampai air menjadi bagus. 
Om GTO lokasi di Gorontalo kah?

----------


## dTp

hay om bayu salam kenal  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

6 Chamber :
CH 1 : Air kotor
CH 2 : Brush
CH 3 : Japmatt
CH 4 : Cristal Bio
CH 5 : Japmatt and Momotaro BH
CH 6 : Pompa

Isi air...
[IMG][/IMG]
DIY Baki Shower mengunakan keranjang dengan isi Cristal Bio di tutup Japmatt.
[IMG][/IMG]
Pasang Gazebo
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gto919

Saya di tangerang selatan oom....cakep kolam nya...

----------


## sinukarta

Weh mantep kolamnya om bayu.. tinggal nunggu semen kering ni om.. siram dengan air aja om biar cepet keras.. keep update kolamnya dengan momongannya om..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Wah dekat dong.... Saya di Delatinos BSD.
Salam kenal juga Om dTp.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Penampakan Filter.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Night View and water running test.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om, keren bener kolamnya.

----------


## Mossad

salam kenal kolamnya bagus

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Siap Om Sinukarta, alhamdullilah sekarang sudah keras.... pasti saya update kolam dam momongannya.
Salam kenal juga Om david_pupu, masih belajar Om, terima kasih. Kolam biasa aja dibanding dengan teman teman di sini.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Salam kenal juga Om Mossad :Wave:

----------


## Mossad

apa sudah isi ikan penasaran euy

----------


## Gto919

> Wah dekat dong.... Saya di Delatinos BSD.
> Salam kenal juga Om dTp.


Tetangga berarti oom, saya di kompleks the green sebelah...

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Tetangga berarti oom, saya di kompleks the green sebelah...


Apakah boleh kapan kapan saya Pond Visit sambil tukar pikiran di waktu luang. :Gossip:

----------


## showa

kolam yg apik, selamat dan sukses om semoga ikan ikan nya dpt tumbuh besar serta pemilik kolam nya sehat terus .

----------


## Gto919

> Apakah boleh kapan kapan saya Pond Visit sambil tukar pikiran di waktu luang.


Senang sekali ...karena saya juga baru belajar....

----------


## RafflesG

Salam kenal Om Bayu

----------


## Bayuadhi737

First Runing Water and Fish di Bulan Juni Awal
http://vid770.photobucket.com/albums...7/IMG_1252.mp4

----------


## owi

> Penampakan Filter.
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> Night View and water running test.
> [IMG][/IMG]


keren om kolamnya
oh iya patung ikannya beli dimana om?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Penambahan beberapa alat pendukung kolam.... ::  supaya lebih tenang kalo sering ditinggal pergi.
Inverter dan ACCU 100 ampere untuk mem back up Takatsuki Hi Blow. Runing test bias bertahan 18 jam kalo listrik padam
[IMG][/IMG]
Auto Feeder
[IMG][/IMG]
3 Water Outlet mengunakan 3 pompa Tsurumi 150 watt, Airterjun - Baki Shower - Polygeyser.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Polygeyser
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Matala UVC 
[IMG][/IMG]
ditambah satu pompa Tsurumi untuk auto backwash dengan Timer.
Auto Stop Kran untuk menambah air setelah backwash.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Salam kenal Om Bayu


Salam kenal juga Om RafflesG... mohon petunjuk :Wave:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> keren om kolamnya
> oh iya patung ikannya beli dimana om?


Patung Ikan Koi beli di Hanggar Teras Pancoran, Di Herly KOI.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Pemandangan Sudut....
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Bak Karantina sementara...
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## owi

> Penambahan beberapa alat pendukung kolam.... supaya lebih tenang kalo sering ditinggal pergi.
> Inverter dan ACCU 100 ampere untuk mem back up Takatsuki Hi Blow. Runing test bias bertahan 18 jam kalo listrik padam
> [IMG][/IMG]
> Auto Feeder
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 3 Water Outlet mengunakan 3 pompa Tsurumi 150 watt, Airterjun - Baki Shower - Polygeyser.[IMG][/IMG]


wah mantep udah pakai inverter om dan baki showernya mantap

----------


## owi

> Polygeyser
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


wah yahud nih polygeyser juga udah pakai

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Koi Pond Water Clarity and Fish setelah hamper 2 bulan berjalan.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## owi

> Koi Pond Water Clarity and Fish setelah hamper 2 bulan berjalan.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]


om ini ikan beli tosai atau sudah diatas 40 cm?

----------


## Bayuadhi737



----------


## Bayuadhi737



----------


## Bayuadhi737

> kolam yg apik, selamat dan sukses om semoga ikan ikan nya dpt tumbuh besar serta pemilik kolam nya sehat terus .


Salam kenal Om Showa.... kolam nya masih minder kalo di bandingin punya Om... apalagi ikannya... terima kasih atas supportnya. bagi ilmu ya Om :Happy:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> om ini ikan beli tosai atau sudah diatas 40 cm?


Om Owi, campur Om... Ikan yang paling kecil ukuran 20cm dan yg besar ukuran 61cm.
Jumlah sudah terlalu banyak :Frusty: , kalo ideal kolam nya sepi... yang penting hati senang Om.

----------


## sinukarta

Weh perkembangannya rapid fire banget ni om.. kolamnya mantep buanget om.. smoga virus koinya buat kita sehat ya om.. hehe.. beli koinya di farm mana om?

----------


## majin91

cakep om kolamnya...salam kenal ya ^^

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Weh perkembangannya rapid fire banget ni om.. kolamnya mantep buanget om.. smoga virus koinya buat kita sehat ya om.. hehe.. beli koinya di farm mana om?


Beli ikan koi di mana mana... Sekitaran BSD dan Jakarta aja, Salah satunya lewat KOIs ini juga.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> cakep om kolamnya...salam kenal ya ^^


Salam kenal juga Om Majin 91

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

salam kenal um bayu....mantapss.......bener kolamnya jadi ngiri klu ama para master bngun kolamnya luar biasa. hehehehe........

----------


## david_pupu

mantep om, boleh Pond visit ngk nih ke tempat om ??

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> salam kenal um bayu....mantapss.......bener kolamnya jadi ngiri klu ama para master bngun kolamnya luar biasa. hehehehe........


Salam kenal juga Om Royal Merapi KOI... Namanya sudah saya kenal dan cukup aktif di KOIs.. Khusus nya Lelang ya.... :Peace:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> mantep om, boleh Pond visit ngk nih ke tempat om ??


Om David... Boleh banget... Ditunggu lho... :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## majin91

wahhhh..kita bnyk jdwal nih om david...wkwkwkk

----------


## 7dm

Salam kenal om bayuadhi..
kolam nya cakep om... 
Enak bgt om duduk2 digazebo sambil liat ikan koi...  :Tea:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Salam kenal om bayuadhi..
> kolam nya cakep om... 
> Enak bgt om duduk2 digazebo sambil liat ikan koi...


Salam kenal juga Om 7dm, iya Gazebo buat santai di waktu luang sambil liat ikan :Biggrin:  :Amen:

----------


## owi

> Om David... Boleh banget... Ditunggu lho...


daftar om ikut..... mau tau detail filternya

----------


## david_pupu

> wahhhh..kita bnyk jdwal nih om david...wkwkwkk


satu satu dong, yg disetujui sama empunya yg punya dulu hehehehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David... Boleh banget... Ditunggu lho...


SIp ntar saya buat threadnya ya om,  boleh minta PM alamat lengkapnya dan nomor dan nama asli om

----------


## majin91

boleh bolehhhh..atu atuuu...hehehe

----------


## beearacer

Kolamnya bagus banget om..

Salam kenal dari LC Koi Food  ::  
 :Welcome:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Kolamnya bagus banget om..
> 
> Salam kenal dari LC Koi Food


Salam kenal juga Om Beearacer... Mau pesan LC Koi Food nanti... ::

----------


## majin91

wahhh..baru juga salam kenall..langsunggg orderrrrr..mantappp ^^

----------


## beearacer

> Salam kenal juga Om Beearacer... Mau pesan LC Koi Food nanti...


Siap om..ditunggu ordernya..
Fast respond silakan kontak:

0818597232 (whatsapp/sms/call)
7616758D (bbm)

 :Rockon:

----------


## bengkong

Kolamnya superb

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Kolamnya superb


Terima Kasih ya bantuan nya kemarin utk Polygeyser nya... :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## bengkong

Sama2 om hehehe kolamnya luar biasa bening josss banget om

----------


## Admin Forum

Selamat siang,


Salam kenal Om Bayu, dan selamat bergabung di forum KOI's, semoga forum ini dapat memberikan banyak manfaat.
Btw kolam nya kueerennn Om..... Fresh banget liatnya  :Thumb:

----------


## boedirawan

banyak juga ya hobbyist koi di BSD, salam kenal om

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Selamat siang,
> 
> 
> Salam kenal Om Bayu, dan selamat bergabung di forum KOI's, semoga forum ini dapat memberikan banyak manfaat.
> Btw kolam nya kueerennn Om..... Fresh banget liatnya


Terima kasih, salam kenal juga. Forum ini sangat bermanfaat dan banyak memberikan informasi.
Mau bertanya Dear Admin, di mana saya bisa mendownload formulir ke anggotaan supaya bisa mendapatkan ID Koi dan kiriman majalah?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> banyak juga ya hobbyist koi di BSD, salam kenal om


Salam kenal juga Om Boedirawan, tinggal di BSD juga kah?

----------


## DhimarS

> 


nelen ludah ngeliadnya om  :Photo:

----------


## Admin Forum

> Terima kasih, salam kenal juga. Forum ini sangat bermanfaat dan banyak memberikan informasi.
> Mau bertanya Dear Admin, di mana saya bisa mendownload formulir ke anggotaan supaya bisa mendapatkan ID Koi dan kiriman majalah?


Om ada alamat email nanti aku kirimkan formulirnya ya...

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om ada alamat email nanti aku kirimkan formulirnya ya...


Ada, mohon dikirim ke [email protected] 
terima kasih.

----------


## Rizal61

salam kenal Pak Pilot  :: 

wah tulip head senang rupa nya di kedalama 1.5m nya  :Thumb:

----------


## Ochiba635

salam kenal juga om.. :Grouphug:

----------


## Rizal61

> Terima kasih, salam kenal juga. Forum ini sangat bermanfaat dan banyak memberikan informasi.
> Mau bertanya Dear Admin, di mana saya bisa mendownload formulir ke anggotaan supaya bisa mendapatkan ID Koi dan kiriman majalah?


hahaha... ini nih... kenal lama... kenal dari koi-s juga... ngga tau nya belum daftar member koi-s  :Doh: 

coba ceritakan Om... pengalaman keeping koi nya wakakakaka  :Hat:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> hahaha... ini nih... kenal lama... kenal dari koi-s juga... ngga tau nya belum daftar member koi-s 
> 
> coba ceritakan Om... pengalaman keeping koi nya wakakakaka


Ampun Om Rizal... Ini juga mau nebus kesalahan, mau ikut jadi anggota yang baik.
kalo untuk pengalaman... Masih cetek Om Rizal, pemula lagi... Apalagi disuruh pilih ikan...belom bisa, masih harus diajarin... Ajarin ya Om Rizal :Hail:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> salam kenal juga om..


Salam kenal Om Ochiba :Wave:

----------


## Ady

Selamat bergabung om..bagus kolamnya...usul aja
Sering liat forum n ngobrol sesama hobbiest..biar ngak bosen
Dan isi kolamnya bertahap....hehe
Wahhh ini msh byk space utk kolam berikutnya yah....

----------


## owi

> Ampun Om Rizal... Ini juga mau nebus kesalahan, mau ikut jadi anggota yang baik.
> kalo untuk pengalaman... Masih cetek Om Rizal, pemula lagi... Apalagi disuruh pilih ikan...belom bisa, masih harus diajarin... Ajarin ya Om Rizal


Wah termasuk suhu nih, pantes sistem kolamnya udah canggih

----------


## david_pupu

Suhu yg satu ini suka terbang terbang hehehehehe

Makanya kolamnya hightech biar tenang ditinggal terbang hehehehe

Tinggal kurang Seneye pond tuh om.  

Biar lebih tenang kalau ditinggal lama

----------


## majin91

emang ckup matang persiapan buat kolamnya ni om bayu...tpi bagi yg m lebih detil..yuk ikutan PV ke om Bayu...ada threadnya sndri tuh..hehehehe..mari meramaikan ^^

----------


## fachni

Salam kenal jg om...

----------


## dTp

ngeliad videonya  :Eek2:  gk bosen"  :Couch2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Nice pond om... mantap ni

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update Kolam , 
Burhubung mau pasang Chiller terkendala banyak hal, akhirnya pasang yang murah meriah dan efficient.
Penambahan Cooling Tower di atas Bakki Shower.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Suhu air dapat diturunkan di rata rata 26'C dengan batas naik turun saat ini 0.4 Derajat Celcius.
Dan pernah di sore hari di saat cuaca jakarta panas terik dengan humiditi cukup rendah di 40%, hasilnya....
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Suhu air cukup dingin di 25.4'C dan udara yang di hasilkan Cooling Fan juga dapat menyejukan suhu ruangan.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bentar lagi ngikut jejak om Bayu nihhh .. hahhahha

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Bentar lagi ngikut jejak om Bayu nihhh .. hahhahha


Om Dony, saya juga mengikuti petunjuk Suhu Air neeh :Peep:  :Peep:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony, saya juga mengikuti petunjuk Suhu Air neeh


suhu PUPU  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om Bayu , kenapa mesti setinggi itu ??

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> om Bayu , kenapa mesti setinggi itu ??


Tidak harus tinggi Om, cuman 3 box dibawah bakki isi BH dan 4 box atas isi media cooling... Hemat tempat karena pas di pojokan....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> suhu PUPU


Suhu RDF ...Om Han tepat nya :Bolt:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tidak harus tinggi Om, cuman 3 box dibawah bakki isi BH dan 4 box atas isi media cooling... Hemat tempat karena pas di pojokan....


BH PUPU :Heh:

----------


## epoe

*keren ..................................................  ................dingin, hhhihhh....*

----------


## david_pupu

iya loh BHnya keluar lagi wkwkwkwk

----------


## boedirawan

Om Bayu, sebelumnya dipasang cooling tower suhu kolam berapa?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om Bayu, sebelumnya dipasang cooling tower suhu kolam berapa?


Sebelumnya suhu kolam rata rata di 29*C Om Boedirawan

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Cool in the gang.... Slow Motion

----------


## Rotkiv

> Cool in the gang.... Slow Motion


Mantepp Om Bayu..
Kapan2 saya mampir ya kalo lagi di daerah sana..  ::

----------


## agusta_17

Salam kenal om bayu, kolamnya cakep rapih. selalu bikin seneng kalo ada yg posting progress bikin kolam.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Salam kenal om bayu, kolamnya cakep rapih. selalu bikin seneng kalo ada yg posting progress bikin kolam.


Terima kasih.... salam kenal juga Om Agusta.

----------


## ipaul888

kemarin sempet pv ke kolam om bayu, keren sekali, salut saya, sangat rapih, minta update foto buat forum om

----------

